# Match up composer with interpreter



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Yo GMoney her....

jk

As best you can, take your favorite composers and attempt to match them up with the overall best interpreter of their work.

For instance for Chopin I have to say Rubinstein

For Brahms Symphonies, I'd be inclined to say Karajan

For Wagner I'd take Bohm

and so on....


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's see:


Dvořák symphonies: Zdeněk Košler
Dvořák tone poems: Theodore Kuchar
Beethoven piano concertos: Stephen Kovacevich
Bruch violin concertos: Salvatore Accardo

I don't assert that these are the best (I can't really measure that), but merely those interpretations I reach for the most often for these pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just posted this on another topic, but I haven't heard anyone interpret Frederick Delius better than Sir Thomas Beecham.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going to amend my interpretation of your question from "best interpreter" to "my preferred interpreter" just to avoid any potential fiascos in taste. 

Brahms Symphonies: Haitink
Brahms Deutsches Requiem: Rattle
Brahms Klavierstucke: Mixture of Perahia and Kovacevich
Dvorak Symphonies: Kubelik (Early) and Colin Davis (Late)
Dvorak Tone Poems: Neeme Jarvi
Grieg Piano Music: Eva Knardahl and Einar Steen-Nokleberg
Grieg Orchestral Music: Mixture of Jarvi and Dmitri Kitajenko
Mendelssohn Midsummer Night's Dream: Ozawa
Mendelssohn Piano Trios: Jean Paul Trio
Mendelssohn Symphonies: Litton
Schubert Piano Sonatas (Late): Perahia

I wasn't really sure what composers/pieces I was going to choose, so I just went with artists' recordings that I feel are truly a cut above all other attempts and which I used as a springboard to discover more of their recordings.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Bach keyboard music* - Glenn Herbert "G money" Gould

*Bach sacred music* - Gardiner

That is all. For now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Evgeny Svetlanov, Neemi Jarvi - Glazunov, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and all the rest of the Russians.

Their blood is set aflame by a Russian heart in both of them.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Brahms - Gunter Wand or Kurt Masur

Mahler - Bruno Walter or Leonard Bernstein (Solti as well)

Schoenberg - Pierre Boulez, Simon Rattle

Ives - Bernstein

Holst, Vaughan Williams - Adrian Boult

Janacek - Raphael Kubelik, Charles Mackerras, & pianist Rudolf Firkusny

Berlioz, Sibelius, Mozart & probably Walton also - Colin Davis


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Definitely remember filling out one of these threads,...so, for now, I'll do one that is not surely to change,...ever.

Rachamininov - Piano Concerto no. 3 in d minor
Earl Wild and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra under the direction of Jascha Horenstein, 1966


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Well we often reinvent the wheel around here, as I remember one of the mods saying, stick around long enough & you'll realise many new threads are rehash, but it's good to get opinions of newer members like yourself...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Some of my more recent discoveries include

Schoenberg - Robert Craft, Herbert von Karajan (to soften up the stiff 12-tone approach of Schoenberg's music)
Mahler symphonies - Antoni Wit (on Naxos)
Wagner _Ring_ - Barenhoim
Monterverdi - Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

For my money, Dorothy Dorow and Reinberg de Leeuw are the best interpreters of Webern's vocal chamber works. Too bad it's out of print.

She also does a dynamite job on Schoenberg's Erwartung with Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopin - Artur Rubinstein and Krystian Zimerman
Schumann Piano Works - Sviatoslav Richter
Beethoven Piano Sonatas - András Schiff


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

Bruckner symphonies - Karajan
Mahler symphonies - Bernstein
Chopin - Rubinstein
Debussy piano works - Michelangeli
Bach Well tempered clavier - Gould
Vivaldi - Il giardino armonico


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Beethoven piano music - Kovacevich
Beethoven symphonies - Barenboim (though he isn't my favourite for any individual symphony)
Beethoven string quartets - Vegh Quartet


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Others I'd add -

Prokofiev (piano music) - Emil Gilels, Sviatoslav Richter
Frank Martin, Ravel - Ernest Ansermet
R. Strauss - Herbert von Karajan
Debussy - Charles Dutoit
Philip Glass - Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

jalex said:


> Beethoven string quartets - Vegh Quartet


New recordings come and go with flawless technique, but the Vegh, like the old Busch Quartet, still stand apart.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Grieg Piano Concerto - Earl Wild/Royal Philharmonic/Rene Leibowitz (1962)
Bach Keyboard Concertos - Glenn Gould/Golschmann/Bernstein (except no.6)
Mozart Piano Concerto no.20, kv466 - Evgeny Kissin/Spivakov/Moscow Virtuosi
Mozart Piano Concerto no.24, kv491 - Glenn Gould/CBC Symphony/Susskind
Most other Mozart concertos - Brendelfly/Moravec/Cooper/Lupu
Chopin Etudes op.10 and 25 - Earl Wild
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1 - Earl Wild/Royal Philharmonic/Fistoulari
Mozart Symphonies - Neville Marriner and The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Vivaldi Four Seasons - Joseph Silverstein/Boston Symphony/Ozawa

for now


----------



## Jem (Aug 1, 2012)

Favourite interpreters of Beethoven Symphonies? I'm not sure, nut those that stick out for verve and general awesomeness are Maazel, Norrington's mad box set, Carlos Kleiber, and I'm a big fan of Haitink


----------



## Bgarri57 (May 31, 2015)

For Shostakovich it is DEFINITELY Vasily Petrenko.
Mahler = Bernstein
Chopin = Rubinstein
Rachmaninoff = Ashkenazy
Brahms = Furtwangler


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I just posted this on another topic, but I haven't heard anyone interpret Frederick Delius better than Sir Thomas Beecham.


Even better than Sir Charles Mackerras & Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera?


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Question: Does it have to be just Composer = Conductor? As in:

Nielsen = Herbert Blomstedt? 

Or can it be more specific, like: 

Prokofiev's 5th Symphony = Herbert Von Karajan?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Only a few definite IMO, but, for example:


Honegger - Baudo
Harty - Thomson
Bartok piano - Kocsis


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Beethoven symphonies - Karajan/BPO
Beethoven string quartets - Lasalle quartet
Bach keyboard music - Glenn Gould
Debussy piano music - Walter Gieseking


----------

